# Army worms



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone here spray for army worms even if you are finished making hay for the year? I hate to see them eat the field clean just before Winter time.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No expert but would not allow them to eat the plant leave it weaken for the winter and hurt it in growth next year?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I’m spraying now.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

So what I heard today was their cries of help...you run an amazing operation with the time you have for it. Keep it up.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

It's so dry up the road from you they would have died of thirst here...


----------

